# Formulardaten (POST) löschen



## LoMo (4. Mai 2005)

Kann man eigentlich die Formularvariablen irgendwie löschen ?

Ich hab mal probiert:


```
unset($_POST['Vorname']);
```

Des geht aber nicht. Weiss jemand vielleicht ne Lösung ?

mfg lomo


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Mai 2005)

Sollte eigentlich gehen. Wie macht es sich denn bemerkbar?
Steht es in einem var_dump($_POST) noch drin, nachdem du ein unset($_POST['deinelement']) gemacht hast?


----------



## LoMo (4. Mai 2005)

wenn ich jetzt 


```
unset($_POST['Element']);
```

mach und ich frag des $_POST['Element'] danach ab. Dann steht der Inhalt immernoch drin!

mfg lomo


----------



## redX (4. Mai 2005)

Wie gesagt sollte es gehen. Sonst kannst du zur not noch 0 oder null reinschreiben. Belegt dann zwar immer noch Speicher, aber die Variable hat keinen Wert mehr...

MFG
redX


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Mai 2005)

Dann ist die Frage wie du das Element abfragst...

also mit folgendem Code, der ein POST Element hinzufügt, POST per var_dump ausgibt, das elemtn löscht und danaach nochmal POST ausgibt ist es wie zu erwarten, weg.

Code:

```
<?php

$_POST['test'] = 'abc';
var_dump($_POST);
echo "\n\n";
unset($_POST['test']);
var_dump($_POST);
echo "\n\n";

?>
```

Ausgabe:


```
array(1) {
  ["test"]=>
  string(3) "abc"
}


array(0) {
}
```


----------



## LoMo (4. Mai 2005)

Ok alles klar. Jetzt geht es. Vielen Dank


----------

